# My lonely Compact SL (the shame of it all)



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

OK, back in mid-April I bought a new, unbuilt Compact SL from a guy who had to sell it to scrape together money for a downpayment on a house. His misfortune turned out to be my good fortune. Since then, that poor Compact SL has sat in my basement with nary a part hung on it. I have had many excuses - a busy work schedule, training and racing, and life in general, yada yada. However, my race season came to an early end last Sunday when I was taken down very hard in a 50 km/h crash. Amazingly, no broken bones, just heavy bruising and a concussion (Giro Atmos destroyed) along with the requisite road rash.

But I digress, back to the Moots....now that I have some off-the-bike time I am going to get her built. I just need to order a new fork and maybe some black Record brakes because they will look better. I was going to put on a used Ouzo Pro fork I have in my collection, but this bike deserves a new fork. Anyway, there will be pictures submitted within two weeks. If there are not pictures submitted in two weeks you all can deny my entry into the "cult" that is Moots, though really it should have been denied 2 months ago. Here is the planned build:

Moots Compact SL, size 57.5
Reynolds Ouzo Pro, rake 40
King HS, black
Record 10spd Ergopower and brake calipers, black
Chorus derailleurs, BB, alloy crankset 53-39, cassette 12-25
Chorus UN chain with Wipperman link (Shimano version, works great)
Time RXS Carbon pedals
Campy Eurus wheels, 2006, black
Conti GP4000 tires, 23 mm, greyish silver
Thomson X2 stem, 120 mm, black
Deda Newton bars
Deda bar tape, black
Thomson Elite setback post, black
Fizik Aliante saddle, either white or silver/snakeskin (I'm partial to white saddles, they looks so Euro Pro, but the silver/snake Aliante will offset the tires nicely).

Comments? Anyone care to suggest a True Temper Alpha-Q GS-10 fork? I like the Reynolds forks a lot and I have no reason to deviate except that I have not ordered the fork and I could still change my mind if I wanted.

Two weeks....I promise.


----------



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tick, Tock....tick tock.*



Eric_H said:


> OK, back in mid-April I bought a new, unbuilt Compact SL from a guy who had to sell it to scrape together money for a downpayment on a house. His misfortune turned out to be my good fortune. Since then, that poor Compact SL has sat in my basement with nary a part hung on it. I have had many excuses - a busy work schedule, training and racing, and life in general, yada yada. However, my race season came to an early end last Sunday when I was taken down very hard in a 50 km/h crash. Amazingly, no broken bones, just heavy bruising and a concussion (Giro Atmos destroyed) along with the requisite road rash.
> 
> But I digress, back to the Moots....now that I have some off-the-bike time I am going to get her built. I just need to order a new fork and maybe some black Record brakes because they will look better. I was going to put on a used Ouzo Pro fork I have in my collection, but this bike deserves a new fork. Anyway, there will be pictures submitted within two weeks. If there are not pictures submitted in two weeks you all can deny my entry into the "cult" that is Moots, though really it should have been denied 2 months ago. Here is the planned build:
> 
> ...



Looking forward to seeing this thing built-up real soon... We're not a patient bunch!


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Bike building 101*



mcoven said:


> Looking forward to seeing this thing built-up real soon... We're not a patient bunch!


Ah, this is turning into something like a freshman university student asking for an extension on his term paper! "Please professor, I just need one more week".

My fork is slightly delayed in its arrival (I went with Reynolds). I should have it early next week, In the meantime I have to snag my buddy's headset press and steal the King adapters from my LBS. Right now I have a frame and several boxes of parts. If anyone wants a picture of it UNBUILT I will gladly oblige.

Plus, in reading some old posts it seems like Alienator got some reprieve in getting his pictures up last fall so I'm hoping for the same.

I know, tick-tock.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Eric_H said:


> Ah, this is turning into something like a freshman university student asking for an extension on his term paper! "Please professor, I just need one more week".
> 
> My fork is slightly delayed in its arrival (I went with Reynolds). I should have it early next week, In the meantime I have to snag my buddy's headset press and steal the King adapters from my LBS. Right now I have a frame and several boxes of parts. If anyone wants a picture of it UNBUILT I will gladly oblige.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but now I'm on the hook for pics of the Mootsie with the new cranks. I went out y'day and took pics of the thing...and quickly realized how crap the digital camera wifey and I were given as a presnt...uhm....is. Field flatness is not something that's remotely associated with the optics on this camera. Nope. The optics do have some interesting aberrations, though.

Now I'm puzzling over how to convince wifey that now is the time for me to buy another camera.....a Nikon D200. I'd thought I wuz goin' to convince her of our need for a Nikon F6 (as I've been a dedicated film guy, who thouroughly lusticated over his F4s, F100, and FM3A....well, lusticated over them until they were sold to pay for....er....motorcycle racing parts....climbing equipment....climbing trips.......), but said F6 would require the purchase of another scanner......

Anyway, back to the topic at hand.......*WHERE ARE THE DAMNED PICS???????*


----------



## FrancisB (Sep 10, 2006)

You know, 57.5 is my size...

You clearly don't want to really build it up, you're too busy.. You should sell it to me...  

Or at least share the pictures...

I'm only half joking about selling it to me you know...

Just think, cash in the pocket and no more angst about building it up...


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*No sale here*



FrancisB said:


> You know, 57.5 is my size...
> 
> You clearly don't want to really build it up, you're too busy.. You should sell it to me...
> 
> ...



No worries, I can handle the angst. I just grab the frame and check out those perfect welds an all my angst is released  

Seriously though, I have not got her built for two reasons: 1) Work has been busy, 2) The weather has been AMAZING in the PacNW or Canadian SW. That is supposed to change in the next few days, plus I have some vacation time coming up. And I have the long-awaited fork in my possession. I should have it ready to roll just about the time the monsoons hit.


----------

